# Mods To 31rqs



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

action The DH and our friend was busy this weekend working on the list...
Since we couldn't take her out it made perfect sense to work on her.







Any excuse to go sit in her will work for me.....

1. Carpet in basement storage areas (actually done 2/4/06 as soon as she was parked).
2. Camping gear in Rubbermaid containers in the basement storage.
3. New $88.00 20" Stereo TV from Target put securely in the entertainment center.
4. Rugs on the steps.
5. Shoe cleaner on the step. 
6. Lights Out shade put in Master bedroom.
7. Toothbrushes put on outside of medicine cabinet.
8. Memory foam put on Master queen bed.
9. Memory foam put on Large Bunk bed.
10. Put Mud daubers(?) on furnace and fridge vents (GREAT)!
11. Put paper-towel holder up.
12. Power Jack.

Things in the works:









1. 13" Flat Screen TV (won as a prize) in the master bedroom.
2. Molded plastic drawer (morgue drawer?) on order to be put in the little door up front next to the propane tanks door. Anyone else do this yet? We can't wait.
3. Galley Rail in bathroom.
4. Galley Rail in pantry and cabinets.
5. Lites Out shade in bunkhouse.
6. Extend the vent above the fridge to go outside instead of recirculating back into the trailer.
7. Awning over slide-out.
8. Install battery cut-off switch.
9. Move the dinette table out from the window an inch.
10. Put doors on the bathroom towel closet.
11. Install the Maxx Air Vent Covers on all vents and fans.
12. Put plexiglass on wall inside the door so we can do #13.
13. Put up a row of coathooks inside the door.
14. Fix the under bed storage access to be useable. Cut it and hinge it at the bottom of the bed.

That's just a few items we've thought of so far. If anyone has any ideas







please share. If you have done any of these please share how you did them.

Linda


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Pictures?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Linda

You have got alot of modding done.....I think that makes you a modaholic - Have you had anytime to go camping or have "gone campin"























Need Pics









Thor


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

I would suggest the flush kit for the black tank. I added a line to the fresh water drain to relocate it close to the edge for easy reach also and a a power tongue jack is a good mod for this size trailer as well.


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

I forgot..... Rain Gutter extentions. A must for solving black streak problem.


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow - what a mod list. We just brought ours home this weekend and DH has already installed Vent Covers and dust-dobber thingies. I have ordered the mattress pad and mattress cover and hope it will be here before our first trip.

Just a question for everyone - How many of you do your mods on camping trips - or is it more of an off-season thing.

Can't wait to camp!!!!

sunny


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

a couple more to add.......

The stereo handles three sets of speakers (unused "c" speaker button)...I ran a set of wires outdoors (through the belly) that attach to speakers just under the frame. Also ran a mini jack out there from the AUX inputs on the stereo for my ipod and XM. Everything is hidden. The outdoor speakers sound much better than the things Keystone installs.

For the basement (to keep things from sliding off the main area) added rails around the edge made of 1/2 in hose cut to length.

Towel bar on the back side of the bathroom door.

A tornado or quickie flush for the black tank is a must.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

KRKarnes said:


> I would suggest the flush kit for the black tank. I added a line to the fresh water drain to relocate it close to the edge for easy reach also and a a power tongue jack is a good mod for this size trailer as well.
> [snapback]88075[/snapback]​


DH got the power tongue jack for me with the first trailer, so I have that and forgot to put it on the list. Thanks though the power jack is a must do for anyone that doesn't have one! Sure makes life a little easier.

The reason DH got ME the power jack is because I tow the trailer and set it up because he doesn't get into town until Saturday mornings, (he's an over the road truck driver) and he meets me at camp when he gets in.

I'm gonna say something to him about the flush kit. What is the fresh water drain?
I probably know what it is but I may refer to it as something else.

Linda


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Katrina said:


> Pictures?
> [snapback]88065[/snapback]​


Hi Katrina,

How do you suggest hanging them so they do not fall down or mark the wall up? I have not come up with the solution to that problem yet.







I have two that I set up after I arrive where I am going but would like to just leave them hanging instead.

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Thor said:


> Linda
> 
> You have got alot of modding done.....I think that makes you a modaholic - Have you had anytime to go camping or have "gone campin"
> 
> ...


Hi Thor,
No we have not been able to go camping yet. We had some problems with the adjustment of the Reese Dual Cam HP and swaying. So DH and friend had to get that taken care of for me. We had the snow storm up here. I was also concerned about not being familiar with the trailer and having to keep the lines from freezing and then re-winterizing it.
I would like to post pics but am so totally lost on how to do it.
I need step by step instructions. That's why I never posted a pic of the trailer.









Thanks,
Linda


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

KRKarnes said:


> I forgot..... Rain Gutter extentions. A must for solving black streak problem.
> [snapback]88076[/snapback]​


We had these on the other trailer but have not put them on this one as it looks like this one came with them. But I DO recommend those to everyone as well. Keeps the rain from hitting the trailer side marker lights and keeping you awake at night.

We also took this another step further....We add a rain spout (clear tube) onto the rain spout for the water to drain off the trailer and we trail the rain spout to dump behind the trailer out of our way. You should try it, it is GREAT! Especially when the AC is working overtime!

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

mjatalley said:


> Wow - what a mod list. We just brought ours home this weekend and DH has already installed Vent Covers and dust-dobber thingies. I have ordered the mattress pad and mattress cover and hope it will be here before our first trip.
> 
> Just a question for everyone - How many of you do your mods on camping trips - or is it more of an off-season thing.
> 
> ...


Congratulation on your new trailer! What did you get? The folks on here are a great help and inspiration. If you have a question just ask!

Did you get the Memory Foam? If so you'll love it. We do mods during our off weekends, camping, during off season. Whenever it fits into the time frame. DH and friend will do some this weekend while we are camping. Saturday morning one will ask the other or me what do you want to do today? It is kinda like when the thought occurs, lets do it.

They made our wooden sign while at camp for a week. Planned it, bought materials, cut it, sanded, stained, varathaned and added hanging chain all from a thought over breakfast one morning.

Linda


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

zoomzoom8 said:


> a couple more to add.......
> 
> The stereo handles three sets of speakers (unused "c" speaker button)...I ran a set of wires outdoors (through the belly) that attach to speakers just under the frame. Also ran a mini jack out there from the AUX inputs on the stereo for my ipod and XM. Everything is hidden. The outdoor speakers sound much better than the things Keystone installs.
> 
> ...


Hi zoomzoom8,
The hose idea in the basement is a good one







. I'll tell DH about that one. 
Do you have any pics for the speakers. We've been talking about that "C" button. Right now we have a sub woofer we put outside and hook XM up to. I am not sure if the other campers like us or not. No one has said anything to us that was negative. They have stopped and listened and said man great music! We have also had them stop and ask us if that was our trailer when we were swimming or in the store to tell us great sound and music. The sub woofer is clear and lights up with blue lights inside. Pretty Cool but would like to have one less thing to put away after the weekend if you know what I mean.
 I have been looking for a specific towel bar and cannot find it. It is kinda flush and the bars pull out to use. Do you know what I am talking about and if so do you know where I can get them? Alot of the new trailers had them at the show but cannot find them in the catalogs so far.

Thanks, 
Linda


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh yeah, We are pulling out Friday at 11:30 to go to Lancaster for our first trip and I cannot wait! Might have to pry my fingers from the steering wheel after I get there since it will be the first time towing it anywhere other than to test the hitch settings.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That sure is a nice list of mods!!! Congrats on getting all that done so quick.

Post some pictures to a photo site then just add the URL to your sig file (like in mine). Easy way for people to quick find all your mods.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

zoomzoom8 said:


> a couple more to add.......
> 
> The stereo handles three sets of speakers (unused "c" speaker button)...I ran a set of wires outdoors (through the belly) that attach to speakers just under the frame. Also ran a mini jack out there from the AUX inputs on the stereo for my ipod and XM. Everything is hidden. The outdoor speakers sound much better than the things Keystone installs.


This is something I considered from day 1. How did you run the wires... did you have access to the wall opening behind the stereo and just drop them down the wall and find the ends below?









When you say the speakers are mounted "just under the frame" that sounds like an invitation to destruction from road crud? Do you mean your speakers are actually under the trailer?

I've also planned to get the xm hooked up in the Spring. You need a power source too. I'm figuring I can just run something directly off the battery (fused of course) on the outside.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Also, I noted right away that the stereo was not wired properly to the speakers inside the trailer. They are apparently cross wired so they're in mono all connected together so the balance fader does nothing.

As part of my my pathetic service saga with General RV, their answer was that it was wired according to manufacturer's specs.

I'm curious if other 31RQS owners have properly wired stereos and if you've seen the wiring back there if it looks like it would be hard to correct.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'll elaborate some......first I took the stereo out (4 wood screws) and looked at my options on the back. I did check the wiring for the others and they were correct. The neg wires from both the left and right connect to one Neg for that set of speakers. So I found I had R/L Aux in and out, and a third unused set of wires. So...off to the depot I went. I bought 100 feet of the 1/2 inch tube stuff (sorry the name escapes me at the moment, you know, the split runs down the side of it), 100 feet of speaker wire, a 25 foot M/F mini plug cable, RCA to mini F "Y" adaptor. One bag of tie straps. On ebay I purchased a set of 4ohm Dual brand indoor/outdoor speakers with brackets.

So, after removing the radio I drilled a 1/2 inch hole in the back right side. This opens to the cabinets to the right. At the right side back corner of those cabinets I drilled another 1/2 inch hole down. Then at the floor of the slide another 1/2 inch hole to the outside comming out right next to the wires that already come out the floor at that area. This allows the tube to be hidden behind the windows treatments and sofa when all is said and done

First things first...cut the speaker wire into two 50ft runs (better to have too much) and put both sets of wires and the mini plug cable in the tube stuff. Do this first, not after running the tube stuff like I did...grrr....what a pain hind-sight is.....Starting at the hole in the back of the radio box hook in the "Y" cable to the Aux in and plug in the mini cable and wire up the speaker wires. Doesn't matter yet which is right or left. You can figure right and left out once you hook speakers up. run your tube through the cabinet and out the hole in the floor.

Now outside, run the tubing through the wire guides already there to the belly. Undo on screw on each side of the camper to release the belly cover enough to snake the tube through and you should come out on the other side with it right behind the steps. Pull the tube to take out slack and button the belly back up. Now using tie straps run the tubing along the gas line to the speaker loactions you choose (more on that in a moment) and at the speaker locations leave yourself enough slack to work with to connect the speakers. Cut away at the etxra speaker wire and tubing.

The speakers have metal brackets that I machine screwed to the frame right behind the skirt. One is just to the left of the stairs and one is just to the left of the rear tire (looking at the camper). To hook up all I do is use the thumb screws to attach the speakers to the brackets. The brackets allow the speakers to hang just about half way above the bottom edge of the skirt and you can aim them up and down as you please. When I take the speakers off, I just screw on some wire ends to protect the ends. Now the mini cable, at 25', is just long enough to end tight behind the right speaker. so, I have a 4 foot mini m/f cable extension I hook to that end then to my Ipod or XM. I did this so that I can have the 4' cable availalble for when I hook up inside to the AUX on the face of the radio. For power (so far) I set the XM unit on the cooktable and plug in the power right there below the table. To adjust volume on the Ipod or XM I use the volume control on those, for the radio, I have to go in and adjust. Nice thing is, if we leave, I just unplug the ipod or xm and put it up. With the speakers kind of hidden, no body really pays attention to them and I leave em until we pack up (outta site, outta mind). Just don't forget to pack them up when you break camp down or yes, you could have a problem. Should the brackets get damaged they are easy to replace.

Assuming you have all the stuff ready to go, it's about an hour project and I have about $70.00 (speakers and all) invested in it. I was surprised how good the radio sounds with better speakers......I will be replacing the ones inside.

Once you confirm everything works go back and tie down the tubing to secure and help hide. Now sit back, pop a cold one, put on your shades and tune in Bluesville.......

Clear as mud?







Hope that helps.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

gone campin, better change your handle to mod-king! WOW!


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> That sure is a nice list of mods!!!Â Congrats on getting all that done so quick.
> 
> Post some pictures to a photo site then just add the URL to your sig file (like in mine).Â Easy way for people to quick find all your mods.
> [snapback]88234[/snapback]​


 action Hi Jim,
I checked out your web page it is great! I book marked it as a favorite so I could find it easily to show the DH. I have no clue how to do the pictures. I'll try to figure it out again. The DH and our friend do accomplish a lot. The DH says its because of Art. If it was up to DH not much would get done. The DH said that, not me! A job is always easier and done quicker if someone is helping.
Thanks for sharing your web page and for all the great info you have shared with me.

Linda


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

zoomzoom8,

Thanks for the speaker info.

Linda


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

zoomzoom8 said:


> I did check the wiring for the others and they were correct. The neg wires from both the left and right connect to one Neg for that set of speakers.


That doesn't sound "correct" to me. Are you saying that for the 3 sets of speaker connections there are 6 positive connections but only 3 black? That would be very bizarre for a real stereo.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

BoaterDan said:


> zoomzoom8 said:
> 
> 
> > I did check the wiring for the others and they were correct. The neg wires from both the left and right connect to one Neg for that set of speakers.
> ...


I hate to say, but "yes" that is what I'm saying.....never seen it set up that way. But, the wires are labeled and the wiring diagram in the manual for the stereo states the same thing. I double and triple checked that setup and even had the DW confirm what I was reading......it is rather strange.......

If you don't have the manual, let me know and I'll scan the wiring setup and email to you.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I probably have the manual in my pile. Never thought to just read the instructions.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

BoaterDan said:


> I probably have the manual in my pile. Never thought to just read the instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Men read instructions..................we all are consistent


----------

